# R22 Problem: Component Video - Double Picture



## jhart05 (Aug 14, 2008)

Having a problem with hooking up the Component Video cords. 
I'm getting a double picture. Same picture on each side, but it's squeezed down.


R22 receiver, 480p light is on.
I'm technically not using RGB cords, but that shouldn't matter.
I've checked the TV options.
I'm sure the Component hookups work on the TV, as I've used them for the Playstation before.

Is there a setting I'm missing in the R22 menus?


Can't figure it out.


----------



## Mertzen (Dec 8, 2006)

Have you tried 480i?


----------



## Checker33 (Jul 13, 2008)

I have the same issue with my R22


----------



## ABQNM (Dec 14, 2006)

That means your TV does not support progressive scan, i.e. 480p. I am not sure if you can change it on the R22, but if you can change the resolution to 480i with the RES button, that should fix it. If it is fixed at 480p, which I think it is, you will have to use composite or s-video or get a progressive scan tv (EDTV or HDTV).


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

Unfortunately you cannot run 480i over component or HDMI on R22 receivers. If your TV is getting double image, I would feed it via s-Video instead.


----------



## jhart05 (Aug 14, 2008)

I suppose the only way to tell if my TV supports 480i or 480p, is to dig up the manual.

Or should I be able to see something on the back of the set? There is nothing in the menus.

Then how do you explain that the component hookups work with my PS2??


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

PS2 is probably putting out 480i.


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

I'm moving this to the SD DVR forum.


----------



## Jhon69 (Mar 28, 2006)

jhart05 said:


> I suppose the only way to tell if my TV supports 480i or 480p, is to dig up the manual.
> 
> Or should I be able to see something on the back of the set? There is nothing in the menus.
> 
> Then how do you explain that the component hookups work with my PS2??


Well let's do a process of elimination:

1.What is the make and model of the TV?.

2.What do you get when you hook up the S-Video cable?.

These questions should be a good start.


----------



## jhart05 (Aug 14, 2008)

Jhon69 said:


> Well let's do a process of elimination:
> 
> 1.What is the make and model of the TV?.
> 
> ...


1) Have to check when I get home tonight.

2) S-video works fine. I do have that hooked up.


----------



## Jhon69 (Mar 28, 2006)

jhart05 said:


> 1) Have to check when I get home tonight.
> 
> 2) S-video works fine. I do have that hooked up.


If S-Video works fine there's your answer your TV must not be progressive scan.


----------



## dorfd1 (Jul 16, 2008)

Stuart Sweet said:


> Unfortunately you cannot run 480i over component or HDMI on R22 receivers. If your TV is getting double image, I would feed it via s-Video instead.


My scan converter for my computer supports 480i over componet. Just change the setup to 480i.


----------

